# newbie intro and pics



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

Long time reader, im just a little slow on the sharing/posting!!

Live to hunt anything i can, elk, deer, bear, yotes, etc and a beginner in waterfowl!!
almost 25, married just over a year, have one canine kid named Cash!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome, Welcome. I didn't even know you could hunt at wheeler farm.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Welcome to the fold. Nice pics. You will enjoy the waterfowl.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good to see you here, welcome old buddy!


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i would be very warry about posting pics like that here. invader zim gets a little randy. that is if you like your dog anyway. if you know what i mean. :wink: :wink: :wink: it is about time you started posting here.


----------



## 9er (Nov 12, 2007)

i know guys, i should have started to post earlier!!! 
guess i will have to catch up


----------

